# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Ваши объявления >  курсы Бхакти-шастры и Бхакти-вайбхава в Маяпуре 2018-2019

## Lakshmana Prana das

Харе Кришна! Примите наши смиренные поклоны. Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!

Приглашаем Вас пройти курсы Бхакти-шастры или Бхакти-вайбхава в Маяпуре!

Рады сообщить Вам, что Маяпурский Институт открывает новые двери для всех, кто хочет углубиться в изучение вайшнавской философии на курсах Бхакти-шастры и Бхакти-вайбхава на святой земле Маяпур.

 Что Вы получите от обучения? 
============================
 Прежде всего глубокое и структурное понимание Бхагавад Гиты, Нектара Преданности, Нектара Наставлений, Шри Ишопанишад и Шримад Бхагаватам. Но не просто знание, а живой опыт практики бхакти на основе Священных писаний. И все это на основе опыта жизни в Святой дхаме, которая будет проливать свои благословения за ваше искреннее стремление служить миссии Шрилы Прабхупады, изучая философию бхакти! 

 А знаете ли Вы, что... 
====================== 
Эти Бхакти-шастры будут юбилейными? В этом году Бхакти-шастрам исполняется ровно 100 лет! Впервые именно в Маяпуре их ввел Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати Тхакур. И считал их настолько важными, что во время празднования Гаура Пурнимы преданные весь день писали тест по Бхакти-шастрам - так они отмечали приход Чайтаньи Махапрабху! 

 Почему обучаться у нас?
 =======================
- Глубокое погружение на 4 месяца обучения;
- Жизнь в Святой дхаме и возможность соприкоснуться со многими замечательными вайшнавами со всего мира, побывать на парикрамах по Святым местам;
- Возвышенные преподаватели; 
- Авторитетный диплом, принимаемый как в России, так и по всему миру; 
- Образовательный процесс будут выстраивать специалисты отдела образования ЦОСКР. 

 Наш преподавательский состав: 
 ============================= 
Е.М. Чайтанья Чандра Чаран прабху (БГ 16-18 главы, Шримад Бхагаватам) 
Е.С. Бхакти Расаяна Сагара Свами (БГ 7-12 главы, Шримад Бхагаватам) 
Е.С. Бхакти Бхагаватамрита Кешава Свами (Нектар Наставлений) 
Е.М. Враджендра Кумар прабху (Шри Ишопанишад) 
Е.М. Даяван прабху (Шримад Бхагаватам)
Е.М. Махадев прабху (БГ 1-6 главы, Шримад Бхагаватам) 
Е.М. Сарвагья прабху (Шримад Бхагаватам) 
Е.М. Гаура Сундара прабху (Шримад Бхагаватам) 
Е.М. Вайшнава Прана прабху (БГ 13-15 главы) 

 Условия обучения 
======================== 
Наши студенты учатся в лучших аудиториях Маяпурского кампуса. Залы оснащены стульями и партами, имеются проекторы и много дополнительных условий. 

 Сроки обучения: 13 ноября 2018 г - по 22 февраля 2019 г

 Стоимость обучения: 12.500 рупий (11.000 рублей), в стоймость не входит питание и проживание. Маяпурский институт может помочь вам найти жилье в Маяпуре со скидками для студентов. 

 Условия приема студентов: рекомендация от (кого-то из): региональный секретарь, президент ятры, председатель общины. 

 Наш сайт, на котором вы можете узнать всю информацию, а также зарегистрироаться на курсы: http://mayapurinstitute.org 

 С радостью ответим на все интересующие вопросы по адресу russian@mayapurinstitute.org 

 Ваши слуги, команда русского отделения Маяпурского института.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Обсуждение отделено в "Просто так".

----------

